# .pdf Text size?



## jimndeb (Nov 27, 2009)

Can someone help me understand how pdf works on the new kindle firmware?
I assumed that since I could previously convert pdf files to the .azw or .prc or .mbp that they must be text based. 

I was excited to try out native pdf files on my new 2.3 us Kindle. Most however, have text that is too small to read.

I've not been able to increase the text size (without rotating the screen) and am unable to zoom in on the page (which would require scrolling). 

Am I missing something or are all .pdf files going to be static "images" on the kindle screen?

Thanks.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Yes, that's essentially what a PDF is, an image, although text and images can sometimes be extracted from it.  If it is primarily text, the best solution will generally be to convert it for use on the K2 rather than try to read the PDF natively.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

If you want to keep it native as a PDF, and want the text to be larger, change the page orientation from portrait to landscape.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Even on the DX, the PDF reader is bare bones.  So the only way to get any amount of magnification is to use landcape mode but then, of course you only see half a page at a time.  The DX screen is much bigger, so it's not quite the problem, but is still an issue for some.

If you need the text to be re-sizable, you can send the pdf file to your @free.kindle.com address -- be sure to put "Convert" in the subject.  Word is their conversion is improved since the latest software update.  If it's primarily text, it will likely work just fine.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

I use Calibre and convert all my PDFs to Mobi and then I can increase the
font size.


----------

